
The world’s most charismatic mathematician - elorant
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/jul/23/john-horton-conway-the-most-charismatic-mathematician-in-the-world?CMP=share_btn_fb
======
ColinWright
Still on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9963670](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9963670)

